# echelon wavemag 3d base



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I know what it is. But as of now I dont lnow how much I can say. Will report back when I know. It seems like it'll titties though.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah that is what I was thinking also, I figured they just add some camber sections in to the board under the inserts. I am hoping it will be like the orion flex wise and help with the tip flapping with some bamboo or carbon.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I really want to ride a 3d base echelon but my dumb feet are too big :/ I might give the killbox a try though (i think i could get away with that)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's actually MagWave not Wavemag. 

The boards are going to be 100% different than anything in the past due to a whole new factory and designer. The only thing that is the same is the inserts. 

Anyways Magwave is one of those visual techs you'll see if you look down the side of the board. It's still relatively new and there's only 3 or 4 boards with it in the world right now. Nivek has one sitting at his house with the Echelon rep/rider. Expect a full review of it some time this summer after I get a chance to ride their new decks at the end of this month through the end of the season.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

readimag said:


> Yeah that is what I was thinking also, I figured they just add some camber sections in to the board under the inserts.


Just for the record: It is nothing like this


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

EchelonSnow said:


> Just for the record: It is nothing like this


So you’re saying it is like riding a skinned unicorn down the mountain?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

readimag said:


> So you’re saying it is like riding a skinned unicorn down the mountain?


Nah they learned it was actually better to leave the hair on and grease it with a mixture of rainbow extract, gnome blood, griffin mucus, hippogriff tears, and ground up leprechaun teeth. You've seen Christmas Vacation? Yeah, fast like Chevys saucer sled.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

MagWave operates as a Heisenberg compensator; when you land it calculates the quantum interactions between your edge and the snow or surface, and ensures that the wave-function collapse favors probabilities during those interactions towards those in which a trick is landed.

:dizzy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It also comes in shades of blue.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

What happened the Echelon website? I thought there was one but I can't find anything.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Echelon Snowboards There you go.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Well I feel slightly stupid now, but still google sucks for finding that when searching echelon snowboards.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice. Who sponsored those graphics the NSA or the Pentagon? :blink:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Is that the company moving production to our neck the woods?


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

Karpediem said:


> Well I feel slightly stupid now, but still google sucks for finding that when searching echelon snowboards.


It totally does; we're working on fixing that .


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

trapper said:


> Is that the company moving production to our neck the woods?


Marhar is in your area I believe


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

bseracka said:


> Marhar is in your area I believe


Yep but I read somewhere that another company is shifting production to Michigan, with a designer from Flow I believe. I think it was Echelon but I don't remember for sure.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Nice. Who sponsored those graphics the NSA or the Pentagon? :blink:


It does seem like a bunch of gun nuts (republicans) started a snowboard company. The whole military, guns, and bombs theme is really disgusting.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

SilverSurfer said:


> It does seem like a bunch of gun nuts (republicans) started a snowboard company. The whole military, guns, and bombs theme is really disgusting.


Oooooo we have some anti military hippy over here. I like it. I love the military, guns, and definitely bombs. The more collateral damage the better. I will definitely be riding these boards. And I am a republican. So even better!!1


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

SilverSurfer said:


> It does seem like a bunch of gun nuts (republicans) started a snowboard company. The whole military, guns, and bombs theme is really disgusting.


Or maybe you shouldn't throw around stereotypes, as pretty much nothing there is accurate. I haven't voted Republican since Bush 1. I also do not PERSONALLY own any firearms, although my partner has an issued M4.

Luckily, there's a company for everyone. Gun Nuts, Tree Huggers, Meth Addicts (lots of those) and more, Snowboarding is big enough for everyone.

You know what I *do* like? Living in a country where everyone has a right to speak, which is a right defended occasionally by peace-loving hippies, and occasionally men and women doing violent things in shitty places. To both groups, when appropriate, I say "thanks."


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

trapper said:


> Yep but I read somewhere that another company is shifting production to Michigan, with a designer from Flow I believe. I think it was Echelon but I don't remember for sure.


Yes, that's us. Marhar is also awesome; great finish. We are being made at SCCS, and we chose them because they have made significant capital investments to allow US production to have a finish quality that our new designs demand.

Redimag, is your name based on the Magpul product of the same name?


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Will you still give a military discount for those of us who love the military, guns, and bombs? Also do you get a discount if you vote republican?


But seriously, will you continue your military discount?


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome. Nice to see businesses coming here for a change.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

miplatt88 said:


> Will you still give a military discount for those of us who love the military, guns, and bombs?


Well, if you're active duty or honorable discharged, yes . Liking guns doesn't qualify, but likewise does not exclude you.



miplatt88 said:


> Also do you get a discount if you vote republican?


We have no political affiliation. My partner DID run for office once, but was apparently not extreme enough in either direction to win. Apparently there is some form of "inability to consider more than one mindset at a time requirement" in holding public office.



miplatt88 said:


> But seriously, will you continue your military discount?


We would be shitty if we did not. Pricing will go up some (likely ~$100), due in part to the move and in part due to a big increase in the materials quality we started using when the focus shifted from "good" to "great."


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

EchelonSnow said:


> Redimag, is your name based on the Magpul product of the same name?


Yeah it is, but it was boonie packer who made the first redimag or something like that. Never even knew what it was till I got to my unit in 04 and was sold on it after that. 

I personally love the fact that you have guns and funny military sayings all over my Orion it makes it mean more to me. I also never knew what 3d base tech was till I rode the board and it became a butter make machine. I can’t wait till the new board comes out I know I will be getting one as soon as I can.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

readimag said:


> I personally love the fact that you have guns and funny military sayings all over my Orion it makes it mean more to me.


This is where things break down sometimes. People that are simplistically oriented see a gun or something and immediately yell out "GUN!" and then cover their kids eyes or whatever. If they actually take a second to look, they'll see that a LOT of what we put on these are not glorification, but rather a realistic but goofy portrayal of what military life is like (hint: not glamorous), or (as is the case of the Overlord) the way in which political sides often build a "hero" status around an individual and then blow that into some weird pseudo-cult. 

The choice of quotes (they are too hard to read in the preview pics) from Clinton and Reagan:
"Facts are stupid things" - Ronald W. Reagan
"I'm someone who had a deep emotional attachment to 'Starsky and Hutch'" - William J. Clinton

We make stuff for smart people, and we're going to be unapologetic about that. If you cannot recognize much of our imagery as parody, then you are too far gone down an ideological hole to be extracted.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

miplatt88 said:


> Oooooo we have some anti military hippy over here. I like it. I love the military, guns, and definitely bombs. The more collateral damage the better. I will definitely be riding these boards. And I am a republican. So even better!!1


Awesome.
Can yo put this graphic too under the UAV? You know...to make it more realistic?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

SilverSurfer said:


> It does seem like a bunch of gun nuts (republicans) started a snowboard company. The whole military, guns, and bombs theme is really disgusting.


You know a bunch of gun nuts are democrats right?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow was that necessary? This is snowboarding jackstack. Take your anti military feelings somewhere else. Do you see any feminists freaking out over the '15 Mans Board? Any religious types shitting a brick over Gnu's graphics? 

Have your opinion, but dont post dead children to try and win an argument with shock value. Fuck off.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Awesome.
> Can yo put this graphic too under the UAV? You know...to make it more realistic?


I think you missed the point of this year's "Avenger". Also, you know what a GREAT way is to stop people from thinking? Show them something disturbing, so they look away as quickly as possible. Sarah McLachlan would help a LOT more puppies by showing cute puppy pics and ask for donations than by playing "Arms of the Angels" and showing dogs in cages.

Regardless, in warfare, bad stuff happens. It is as unavoidable as the evolutionary, social, religious, and economic reasons that exist to cause war in the first place. Ideally, collateral damage would NEVER occur. But regardless it is a lower rate (as is widespread war) than at any time in history. Better intel is just one aspect of that decline (and UAVs etc are a big part of that). For each instance of a horrible tragedy there are more instances of things going right, and my suspicion is you're longing for "good ol' days" that do not and never have existed. The days when instead of a smaller number of UAV victims, this kid would instead have been vaporized, along with his entire town, in an effort to destroy a single ammo factory or bridge. Or maybe a time where no one fought each other at all. Good luck on that .

The world isn't fair, not by a long shot. Moreover, it probably cannot be MADE fair, as long as want, greed, and superstition exist. All we can do is try to make it a bit better inside our own tiny sphere of influence, and hope to connect as many of those spheres as possible. We do this via support of Soldiers (not necessarily the military) and also through contributions to organizations like MAG (which I suspect you haven't heard of before). We also do it by letting people know about the good,bad and ridiculous situations that surround military operations.

I apologize if I am not doing enough to meet expectations, and we will continue to try harder.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Wow was that necessary? This is snowboarding jackstack. Take your anti military feelings somewhere else. Do you see any feminists freaking out over the '15 Mans Board? Any religious types shitting a brick over Gnu's graphics?
> 
> Have your opinion, but dont post dead children to try and win an argument with shock value. Fuck off.


Reality is too much for you? That's what bombs do.... Outside of video games. War still funny now? I feel it is necessary when someone decides to use war as a marketing tool...


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

Demining Organization & UXO Clearance | MAGAmerica

For anyone looking to ACTUALLY do some good, instead of bitching to the internet and thinking you're a clever moral crusader, you can donate funds to THIS group as well, which is possibly the only org I have ever seen that has a Dolph Lundgren movie tie-in.

EDIT: Just went myself and made another donation, in order to cleanse my troubled, terrible soul that haunts my every waking moment.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Reality is too much for you? That's what bombs do.... Outside of video games. War still funny now? I feel it is necessary when someone decides to use war as a marketing tool...


This is hilarious. OH! I just noticed, the location "Bay Area." Now it's MY turn to stereotype!


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Reality is too much for you? That's what bombs do.... Outside of video games. War still funny now? I feel it is necessary when someone decides to use war as a marketing tool...


Errr wow. Must be a perfect world up there surrounding your ivory tower eh? I think you might need to take a step back and stop turning that awesome graphic into something it's not.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Reality is too much for you? That's what bombs do.... Outside of video games. War still funny now? I feel it is necessary when someone decides to use war as a marketing tool...


Think before you speak fuckball. Nearly half my extended family was in the military in the Navy, Air Force, and Marines. 4 of my good high school friends are in the Air Force and one of my best friends lost his cousin overseas. I clearly repsect the reality of it all more than someone posting dead children to make a point on a snowboarding forum.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Reality is too much for you? That's what bombs do.... Outside of video games. War still funny now? I feel it is necessary when someone decides to use war as a marketing tool...


Thank god we didn't have pussies like this back when we fought WW1 and 2. They would have sobbed hysterically as each side firebombed the shit out of innocent civilians. War isn't fair. Life isn't fair. Get the fuck over it. 

On a snowboard related note: Is Echelon going to start making boards for those of us who need long and wide boards? The only board you have that has wide options is the Ares. Also, are you going to branch out into making boards for people other than park riders? Like a freeride or powder board? I would imagine a flatrise board with 3d would float like a dream.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Reality is too much for you? That's what bombs do.... Outside of video games. War still funny now? I feel it is necessary when someone decides to use war as a marketing tool...


Duh ... everyone knows what bombs do but that was just to far you could have made you point with something else not a kid. So in WW2 when they had all those posters up to “Market” the war that is the same thing happening here? I don’t see how you can even draw the line between the two, hell more people die from car crashes then from war and no one really cares about that. What about that kid in texas who killed all those people while he was drunk in his truck and got probation. The world is full of shitty things but what Echelon put on their boards is not one of them. If you don’t like it don’t buy it and buy what you want like your jones board. I don’t like lobster boards cause of the graphics so I don’t buy them, I don’t go around putting pictures of rotten pussies on here.

Now back to talking about all the cool NEW shit Echelon is coming out with.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

miplatt88 said:


> Thank god we didn't have pussies like this back when we fought WW1 and 2. They would have sobbed hysterically as each side firebombed the shit out of innocent civilians. War isn't fair. Life isn't fair. Get the fuck over it.
> 
> On a snowboard related note: Is Echelon going to start making boards for those of us who need long and wide boards? The only board you have that has wide options is the Ares. Also, are you going to branch out into making boards for people other than park riders? Like a freeride or powder board? I would imagine a flatrise board with 3d would float like a dream.


I actually posted over in the "big board thread". We have been thinking of an "Ultrawide" for 11-13.5 booted folks out there that won't be huge long, so that people can still ride park. We'll look more into it after SIA, as right now we're kind of full up on the dev/r&d side. Still, I might be able to get it going before next year.

The thing is, there is a small market. HOWEVER, it's like Magnum condoms; SOMEONE needs them, and magnum basically has the market cornered on that, so an ultrawide could be a market we could fill (no pun intended) and get ALL those sales, if the board rode well.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This symbolizes the perfect war. Red lasers vs blue lasers and no one ever dies.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I would say Red vs Blue does cause they can swear, but there is no helpful tip at the end like Joe.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

EchelonSnow said:


> I actually posted over in the "big board thread". We have been thinking of an "Ultrawide" for 11-13.5 booted folks out there that won't be huge long, so that people can still ride park. We'll look more into it after SIA, as right now we're kind of full up on the dev/r&d side. Still, I might be able to get it going before next year.
> 
> The thing is, there is a small market. HOWEVER, it's like Magnum condoms; SOMEONE needs them, and magnum basically has the market cornered on that, so an ultrawide could be a market we could fill (no pun intended) and get ALL those sales, if the board rode well.


That would be awesome. Are you guys going to stay with the park crowd or will you start branching out into freeride/powder boards?


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

miplatt88 said:


> That would be awesome. Are you guys going to stay with the park crowd or will you start branching out into freeride/powder boards?


The new Precision line has a model, the Precision Asym, which is a freeride oriented model. Definitely we'll be branching out.

Bad news, that board won't have explosions on it.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I too would be interested in if you guys were going to make boards for big guys with big feet. I'd love to ride a Michigan-made board and I don't think Marhar is making anything big enough for me. I'm not a huge fan of the graphics here, but that's not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

trapper said:


> I too would be interested in if you guys were going to make boards for big guys with big feet. I'd love to ride a Michigan-made board and I don't think Marhar is making anything big enough for me. I'm not a huge fan of the graphics here, but that's not a deal breaker for me.


It's understandable; they are definitely a "love/hate" look. We will be doing some things this season:

1) The precision line will focus entirely on finish and material quality. Topsheets will be hyper-minimalistic, and I suspect will fit the aesthetic sensibilities of all types.

2) There will be a special tier in between Performance and Precision, the "Team", with some small enhancements and minimalist graphics. This suits the needs of our riders doing videos, etc, by making room for sponsor stickers and a clear base logo.

So, I think we'll have something for you. We will have 158W and 162W as size options until a big board comes out.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Actually if you want a strong hold on any size bracket itd be the sub 156w category. There are plenty of brands making very wide boards in 156 and up. The only brand I know of making anything smaller in a wide is Capita and its in the Thunderstick and Horror. I want more short wides. I end up sizing up 5-6 dudes a year cause there are only those two models coming in wide that small.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Actually if you want a strong hold on any size bracket itd be the sub 156w category. There are plenty of brands making very wide boards in 156 and up. The only brand I know of making anything smaller in a wide is Capita and its in the Thunderstick and Horror. I want more short wides. I end up sizing up 5-6 dudes a year cause there are only those two models coming in wide that small.


That's the plan.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

EchelonSnow said:


> That's the plan.


Yeeeeeeessssss


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry for being cynical, but I've got to ask: You did license the art on those boards instead of just stealing it off this guy, right?

Edit: Checked your Facebook page and it sounds like you did, so rock on.  A lot of smaller artists get screwed over in copyright stuff so it's good to know that you guys are doing it right.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Haha, I just noticed Ronald McDonald!


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

cerebroside said:


> Sorry for being cynical, but I've got to ask: You did license the art on those boards instead of just stealing it off this guy.


Mr. Heuser was paid for his efforts, yes. We actually name him on our upcoming website and in our catalog. If you look back on our fb long ago, you will also see where we pointed to him as the greatest artist of our time.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

As an aside, Jason sells prints of this. We licensed boards only, so buying prints are done from him.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

EchelonSnow said:


> Mr. Heuser was paid for his efforts, yes. We actually name him on our upcoming website and in our catalog. If you look back on our fb long ago, you will also see where we pointed to him as the greatest artist of our time.


Yup, I actually checked your facebook page and edited my post as you were posting this. Good to know that he is getting some money for it, because I see his stuff around a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

So when can we expect to see the catalog come out?


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

readimag said:


> So when can we expect to see the catalog come out?


Viet is working on it now. There's a Pre-show catalog we did, but the full one will be available in a couple days, along with a "Get the word out" contest. Website will (HOPEFULLY) launch prior to SIA, if I can get the coding done fast enough alongside the other prep for that show.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

so the FB4A Ares is for park? stats sure read like an allmountain


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Echelon, Since you happen to be in charge and post here. Have you put any though into using width at inserts measurement and adding it to the specs? Waist width is the standard but I dont really know why it is.

EDIT: also on the subject of the other posts I think your graphics are top notch and appreciate that you consider a demo other then the norm.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

CassMT said:


> so the FB4A Ares is for park? stats sure read like an allmountain


I am pretty sure it is marketed as their slope style pipe board


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

cav0011 said:


> I am pretty sure it is marketed as their slope style pipe board


Yeah I have seen some guys hitting the big jumps on that board in slope style.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

although on that note it could be argued that all pipe/slopestyle boards are all mountian and/or freeride boards. Ie custom X


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

trad. camber, i'm guessing it would get you down the hill!

prices are great, i thought it was a typo


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah that is true hell I have seen people go in the park with a heritage and kill it. All about the rider and what he can do with the board.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

The idea RE binding-area waist width is genius; even better would be to have the dimensions, plus a "virtual boot", where you size the bootprint based on the contact and overall toe of your boot, your stance width and angles, and it superimposes the boot onto our boards.

Def doing this. Thanks for the idea; this question of "will my boot fit" comes up so much I am surprised it hasnt been done.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

EchelonSnow said:


> The idea RE binding-area waist width is genius; even better would be to have the dimensions, plus a "virtual boot", where you size the bootprint based on the contact and overall toe of your boot, your stance width and angles, and it superimposes the boot onto our boards.
> 
> Def doing this. Thanks for the idea; this question of "will my boot fit" comes up so much I am surprised it hasnt been done.


Woohoo!!! Thanks


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

EchelonSnow said:


> The idea RE binding-area waist width is genius; even better would be to have the dimensions, plus a "virtual boot", where you size the bootprint based on the contact and overall toe of your boot, your stance width and angles, and it superimposes the boot onto our boards.
> 
> Def doing this. Thanks for the idea; this question of "will my boot fit" comes up so much I am surprised it hasnt been done.


Well that would be awesome.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

EchelonSnow said:


> The idea RE binding-area waist width is genius; even better would be to have the dimensions, plus a "virtual boot", where you size the bootprint based on the contact and overall toe of your boot, your stance width and angles, and it superimposes the boot onto our boards.
> 
> Def doing this. Thanks for the idea; this question of "will my boot fit" comes up so much I am surprised it hasnt been done.


Ahhh, a company that listens to consumer feedback, and proceeds to runs off wild with it. I like what I see. I really like what you guys have done with your graphics, tech, and company over all. Can you please post a notification here when the catalogue is out? Are there any new camber profiles rolling out this year?

Also, I may have missed it, but I did not see a flex rating for the boards on your website? Am I blind? If not can you guys add that in once the dust settles?


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

a4h Saint said:


> Ahhh, a company that listens to consumer feedback, and proceeds to runs off wild with it. I like what I see. I really like what you guys have done with your graphics, tech, and company over all. Can you please post a notification here when the catalogue is out? Are there any new camber profiles rolling out this year?
> 
> Also, I may have missed it, but I did not see a flex rating for the boards on your website? Am I blind? If not can you guys add that in once the dust settles?


Thanks! We try. Catalog is working now and will be done before the week is out.

Flex ratings; we are trying to figure out a way to make that meaningful. Unless we establish a baseline that can be compared against a known measurement. In year one, we had a "Flex Capacitor" that calculated its position based on the industry standard deflection ratings. I need to find a way to make that applicable to how a board will ride.

I am all about eliminating subjectivity with hard numbers.

Don.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

You could just clamp one side of the board down and lift the other side up till you hit say 6 inches and see how much force it takes. I know that is not a true flex test but it is a hard number they you can say it takes 25 lbs of force to more the board 6 inches and 35 lbs of force to move it 12 inches bla bla and so on. At least it is a measurable standard and not a oh this is 5/10 with a 6 foot 180 lbs guy on it who never does legs, but for a 6 fort guy who does legs it is a 3.5-4. I don’t know maybe I am just talking out of my ass but at least you know the amount of force it will take to lift the board. Granted you can use your other foot in real life along with your body weight, but at least you know what kind of numbers you need to work with to make something happen.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

EchelonSnow said:


> Thanks! We try. Catalog is working now and will be done before the week is out.
> 
> Flex ratings; we are trying to figure out a way to make that meaningful. Unless we establish a baseline that can be compared against a known measurement. In year one, we had a "Flex Capacitor" that calculated its position based on the industry standard deflection ratings. I need to find a way to make that applicable to how a board will ride.
> 
> ...


I hear that. When you figure that out please notify all the other companies, so they can get their act together as well. Lol. Even if nothing else at least a number system gives a comparision between different boards in your own personal line-up. 

I do agree that an industry wide standard needs to be installed. While the above method is not as "user-friendly" as a 1-10 number scale, it is a very definitive method. I think a number scale could work fine, but the problem is the current number system has no basis upon which the numbers are reflective. If the entire industry would adopt a number system based upon actual force (or something else), then everything would be objective.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

In regards to the profile shapes, if you go to echelons website they just released a sneak peek of thier new board the Necromancer which is a crc (new shape to them) from the nomenclature still seems like it has the 3d base but they also seem to be hinting at another bit of tech with the magwave (sounds like griptech magnatraction etc that is adjusted for the 3d base)

Also just heard today both boards they are previewing are going to be released in 154W and 158W..... I couldnt be more stoked. Im 100% trying one out next year and maybe they will move me out of love with bataleon.

Also really intrigued by the ghille suit hoodie, I like riding in tech hoodies and it seems to fit the bill.


----------



## Pljudson (Jan 21, 2014)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Nice. Who sponsored those graphics the NSA or the Pentagon? :blink:


SharpWriter (Jason ODIN Heuser) on deviantART

I knew this art looked familiar


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Still trying to convince the wife to let me upgrade my Parkstar for the 13/14 Killbox. Graphics on that are just awesome... In fact all of Echelon's graphics are top notch. Its a pity shipping to Japan would add so much to the price :-/



* Anybody have any tips for non dangerous ways to somehow make my current deck 'unusable', so that i can justify the purchase?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Find a run with bad coverage, make hard turns on rocks. Repeat, get core wet, do not dry, allow rot to set in. Do many tailblocks.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

Pljudson said:


> SharpWriter (Jason ODIN Heuser) on deviantART
> 
> I knew this art looked familiar


Yeah, When I first saw it, we posted it on FB as "the best painting in History." Later, we contacted Jason RE licensing it, with some modification to make it fit properly on a board.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> Still trying to convince the wife to let me upgrade my Parkstar for the 13/14 Killbox. Graphics on that are just awesome... In fact all of Echelon's graphics are top notch. Its a pity shipping to Japan would add so much to the price :-/


We're working on some options there; please contact me directly for info.



tokyo_dom said:


> * Anybody have any tips for non dangerous ways to somehow make my current deck 'unusable', so that i can justify the purchase?


improperly secured roof rack. Option B, it could be "stolen" with your old deck going to a deserving grom or whatever.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

We generally go by bus/train to the snow so the roof racks idea might not work. And if the deck gets stolen i will need to get new bindings too (making it an expensive exercise lol)

Tailblocks look fun. Will try some of those. And right now it is hard to find a run that doesnt have mad coverage... Love Japanese snow!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Waxing "accident"


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

cav0011 said:


> In regards to the profile shapes, if you go to echelons website they just released a sneak peek of thier new board the Necromancer which is a crc (new shape to them) from the nomenclature still seems like it has the 3d base but they also seem to be hinting at another bit of tech with the magwave (sounds like griptech magnatraction etc that is adjusted for the 3d base)
> 
> Also just heard today both boards they are previewing are going to be released in 154W and 158W..... I couldnt be more stoked. Im 100% trying one out next year and maybe they will move me out of love with bataleon.
> 
> Also really intrigued by the ghille suit hoodie, I like riding in tech hoodies and it seems to fit the bill.


Where do you se these sneak peeks and ghillie hoodies? I am on echelonsnow.com and see nothing of the sort? Is it on their FB page or something? Can I get a link please?

EDIT: Its on their FB page for anyone wandering.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

on the FB page


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

readimag said:


> on the FB page


I saw that thanks. I don't have a FB so I have no contact with the weirdo's I see enough of around town (maybe I'm the weird one). Unfortunately I miss a lot of promo's and give always from companies as well.:thumbsdown:

I am super stoked to try some of their boards for next seasons lineup, and if they are half as good as they look/are represented I am on board and free marketing for the locals.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

a4h Saint said:


> I saw that thanks. I don't have a FB so I have no contact with the weirdo's I see enough of around town (maybe I'm the weird one). Unfortunately I miss a lot of promo's and give always from companies as well.:thumbsdown:
> 
> I am super stoked to try some of their boards for next seasons lineup, and if they are half as good as they look/are represented I am on board and free marketing for the locals.


I'm working on the new site now, actually. should be up by week's end. Same with the catalog.

On the boot-fitter, it's going to be quite easy; CSS3 transformations will allow me to build a virtual boot and board, and allow you to see overhang based on a measurement that you input (sole length, overall boot length, and rotation f/b). this way, you will KNOW if your boot and stance will fit on our boards.

CSS Transform | CSS 3.0 Transform Maker | CSS 3.0 Transform


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

EchelonSnow said:


> I'm working on the new site now, actually. should be up by week's end. Same with the catalog.
> 
> On the boot-fitter, it's going to be quite easy; CSS3 transformations will allow me to build a virtual boot and board, and allow you to see overhang based on a measurement that you input (sole length, overall boot length, and rotation f/b). this way, you will KNOW if your boot and stance will fit on our boards.
> 
> CSS Transform | CSS 3.0 Transform Maker | CSS 3.0 Transform


Well done!:eusa_clap: This will be another thing to pull you guys out of the crowd. If you plan on really getting ahold of the shorter length wide board market this will help solidify to the big footers that your boards will work for them.:thumbsup:.

Tech question: How far are your edges lifted from the bottom of the base? Is it standard or model dependent?


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

a4h Saint said:


> Tech question: How far are your edges lifted from the bottom of the base? Is it standard or model dependent?


The lift-height varies along the effective edge . You might say it is wave-like . It's the same because the three MagWave boards, the Necromancer, Overlord, and Precision Magwave, share the same shape ( with differing cambers, The "MultiRock (sort-of reverse)" and PentaCam (sort of flat-rise). The TurboLover and Precision Asym have a 5-radius asymmetrical sidecut with flat, non-3-d bases on a traditionally-oriented multicamber we called TriForce because we're huge nerds.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds interesting. When do we get more info on these boards? Sick names too (Necromancer hah!)


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

EchelonSnow said:


> The lift-height varies along the effective edge . You might say it is wave-like . It's the same because the three MagWave boards, the Necromancer, Overlord, and Precision Magwave, share the same shape ( with differing cambers, The "MultiRock (sort-of reverse)" and PentaCam (sort of flat-rise). The TurboLover and Precision Asym have a 5-radius asymmetrical sidecut with flat, non-3-d bases on a traditionally-oriented multicamber we called TriForce because we're huge nerds.


Wow, you guys really did a lot of design work into this coming year! I am super stoked to see your catalogue and website now! I'm glad I did not buy a new board this year, definitely going to be sending some funds y'alls way! Thanks for answering my questions!


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> Sounds interesting. When do we get more info on these boards? Sick names too (Necromancer hah!)


Necromancer graphic is pretty awesome too


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

cav0011 said:


> Necromancer graphic is pretty awesome too


Thanks! That's one I actually painted, so I'm glad it was received fairly well.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice job on the board then. Its no overlord but it is definitely a sick looking board. I dont think I have been this excited about a companies website/tradeshow/catalog since I have been boarding.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

cav0011 said:


> Nice job on the board then. Its no overlord but it is definitely a sick looking board. I dont think I have been this excited about a companies website/tradeshow/catalog since I have been boarding.


^ +1 
10char


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

So i goggled the catalog. It causes me to have more questions. Which is stiffer? the necro or overlord? they seem to have the same materials so maybe the same stiffness. The ghille hoodie seems pretty cool what are the effective edges of the different sizes.

The precision models seem to be upgraded overlords and turbolover. I kind of like the small amount of boards in the line up. 

Based on a wild ass guess I would think the precision is similar to horsepower tech for libs. Probably with other materials build in etc etc. Seems the only things that are the same will be board shape and edge material.

If EchelonSnow says its cool to post the link to it I will.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

You must be talking about the pre SIA catalog I also found this week. I want the overload cause of the graphic but I want to try the necromancer with the new RC haha to many boards to pick from.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah I am. The flex pattern of the boards will probably dictate which I go with. Although those precision boards might be awesome just have to wait until SIA for more info.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

cav0011 said:


> Nice job on the board then. Its no overlord but it is definitely a sick looking board. I dont think I have been this excited about a companies website/tradeshow/catalog since I have been boarding.


Just peeped the Necro graphics, I like them way better than the overlord for sure.

I'm definitely stoked about it next year once we find out the specs. Looking for a slightly beefier all-mtn board than a Proto/Happy Hour etc.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

cav0011 said:


> So i goggled the catalog. It causes me to have more questions. Which is stiffer? the necro or overlord? they seem to have the same materials so maybe the same stiffness. The ghille hoodie seems pretty cool what are the effective edges of the different sizes.
> 
> The precision models seem to be upgraded overlords and turbolover. I kind of like the small amount of boards in the line up.
> 
> ...


RE Stiffness, the three "Performance" models will be about the same, differing in camber only (although the apparent flex of the Necromancer will seem a bit more flexible due to it being reverse-like. Each of the 3 performance models have a "Team" variant, which has an Up-armored binding area for people living large and a minimalist graphic in case full-board imagery isn't your thing. Kinda like a Lamborghini Aventador vs. The Aventador Anniversario; basically the same unit with a bit more more power.

RE the precision line, it will be more in line with Lib's Cygnus, but at a cost that isn't ridiculous (still pretty high, but not insane). Electra base, a special breed of wood that is as strong but 20% lighter, and a bunch of other stuff. It isn't geared towards faux-eco-friendly though, so it means we aren't going to build it using rock salt and ganjatech. Instead, we are aiming for the best thing we can make, which means some tried-true stuff and some next-level stuff, Zylon, dyneema, etc, with an upgrade cycle of "whenever we like" rather than based on model years.

Here's a sneak at the new website.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

And because I love you, here's dimension tables:

Asym: 









MagWave:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks again for the info! the 158W is perfectly locked into the size board I enjoy riding the most.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

yep I am going to get the necro 152 or 154 for my new jib/park board can’t wait for the boards to be released so stoked. 

Also on a side note where can we get your new sticker graphics cause it would look BA on my helmet and car.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

Will the "team" versions be available to the general public? I am definitely getting a necro and a ghillie for next season! 

+1 on the stickers.

Now to decide if 2cm length is worth 2cm EE... Good thing i got like 8 months to decide


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

a4h Saint said:


> Will the "team" versions be available to the general public? I am definitely getting a necro and a ghillie for next season!
> 
> +1 on the stickers.


the team graphic is definitely for sale to the general public.the extra strengthening under the bindings will make the board ride just a tiny bit stiffer as well, but not so much that most people will notice. It's a board for guys on our team like jeremy thompson, or guys like zach soderholm. 99 percent of people will be happy with the standard construction. For people who are routinely hitting very large hits, the team variant will be for guys like that. also, unfortunately most shops are kind of weenies.they constantly worried about what one the Midwest mom or someone thinks about a graphic, and then they won't carry them. if there are shops like that, the team colorway gives them an option of carrying the product without necessarily having to carry a giant graphic of girls banging balloons or whatever we throw on there.

I'll do you one better than stickers, how about 3m adhesive metal labels:? That is, 2.5 millimeter thick metal badges of our flag logo, in a very small size, as well as the large E Logo in a metal badge kind of like you'd see on a car? because I have a few hundred of those.I'll need to figure out how to get those to people.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

EchelonSnow said:


> I'll do you one better than stickers, how about 3m adhesive metal labels:? That is, 2.5 millimeter thick metal badges of our flag logo, in a very small size, as well as the large E Logo in a metal badge kind of like you'd see on a car? because I have a few hundred of those.I'll need to figure out how to get those to people.


Nice even upgrading stickers for the company I see haha.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd pay you for a Made in Michigan sticker if you have one.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

readimag said:


> Nice even upgrading stickers for the company I see haha.


There's only one way to do it, and that's to OVERdo it.

BTW, one quick thing. If anyone does look at that Preview catalog, it was created a while ago and some changes were made (all for the better) so I encourage you to hold off TOO much on conclusions made from that catalog. Cores in particular, but there's a few differences.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Expect a full review of it some time this summer after I get a chance to ride their new decks at the end of this month through the end of the season.


Except you're friends with them and they sponsor your website, so of course it's going to be a good review...



SilverSurfer said:


> It does seem like a bunch of gun nuts (republicans) started a snowboard company. The whole military, guns, and bombs theme is really disgusting.


+1


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just checked out the hoodie. Damn! I want one, like today. I've been looking for a water resistant hoodie all year (even posted a thread asking) and surprised at the lack of options there. Snowboarding at Bear Mountain makes for warm days and most jackets are overkill.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

jtg said:


> Except you're friends with them and they sponsor your website, so of course it's going to be a good review...
> 
> 
> 
> +1


Care to point out where they sponsor my website? I strangely don't see any of their advertisements on the site, do you? Perhaps you need to delete your cache as you're loading an older version of the site. There should be ads for Phunkshun Wear, Wi-Me Snowboards, Koalition Co., and two that just redirect back to the site for projects we endorse. 

Are you referring to Parks and Wreck our weekly park webisode series? That's officially sponsored by Phunkshun Wear and The Lumberyard Skate and Snow for season 3. It is true that for season 2 they officially sponsored it as an advertiser, then again filming talented riders and getting money for it doesn't seem to really be hurting anything. However it did help some unsponsored riders get picked up and live their dreams and we had people to help fill content so I would call that a win-win situation. 

Then again maybe you're just trolling over some political agenda or you're butt hurt that I didn't give some brand you believe to be amazing an endorsement? Perhaps it's jealousy of the riders in this series as you are not solid enough to be filmed or sponsored. Maybe you're just pissed off that someone is doing something you think you could do. 

Please inform me as to which of these it is, I'm really curious. As it stands the closest thing I've seen to one of their new finished boards is some photos their team rider Joey Odom sent to me when I asked to see what the cross section of the board looked like to get a better understanding of what MagWave was.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Care to point out where they sponsor my website? I strangely don't see any of their advertisements on the site, do you? Perhaps you need to delete your cache as you're loading an older version of the site. There should be ads for Phunkshun Wear, Wi-Me Snowboards, Koalition Co., and two that just redirect back to the site for projects we endorse.
> 
> Are you referring to Parks and Wreck our weekly park webisode series? That's officially sponsored by Phunkshun Wear and The Lumberyard Skate and Snow for season 3. It is true that for season 2 they officially sponsored it as an advertiser, then again filming talented riders and getting money for it doesn't seem to really be hurting anything. However it did help some unsponsored riders get picked up and live their dreams and we had people to help fill content so I would call that a win-win situation.
> 
> ...


on fire son!

somebody is feeling the approach of SIA and enjoying the boilerplate the mountains have turned into....

u going or shredding this year?


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

jtg said:


> Except you're friends with them and they sponsor your website, so of course it's going to be a good review...
> 
> 
> 
> +1


Lol, record, meet broken. Yes, of course. Angry would ruin his journalistic integrity for a fucking banner ad subscription. By the way, the government is using Chem trails to poison everything, vaccines cause autism, and the earth is just 5000 years old.

Just helping you load up some more conspiracies, poor conclusions and wrong assumptions.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I was pretty stoked about teh Bill Clinton graphic, something no brainless right wingers are down with. I know I'm related to a bunch of em, they don't even wanna hear about none a them commies.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I've figured it out. You're related to Monica Lewinsky and upset about that government baby gravy she gulped down while Slick Willy was in office. Just smoke that cigar he gave her and things will be alright.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Is the website and catalog up? I'm having trouble finding it.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

It is but it isn't google echelon snowboards 2015 for the catalog. Burtonavenger posted the website link earlier in the thread


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Care to point out where they sponsor my website? I strangely don't see any of their advertisements on the site, do you? Perhaps you need to delete your cache as you're loading an older version of the site. There should be ads for Phunkshun Wear, Wi-Me Snowboards, Koalition Co., and two that just redirect back to the site for projects we endorse.
> 
> Are you referring to Parks and Wreck our weekly park webisode series? That's officially sponsored by Phunkshun Wear and The Lumberyard Skate and Snow for season 3. It is true that for season 2 they officially sponsored it as an advertiser, then again filming talented riders and getting money for it doesn't seem to really be hurting anything. However it did help some unsponsored riders get picked up and live their dreams and we had people to help fill content so I would call that a win-win situation.
> 
> ...


Settle down there Snow Wolf! Surely you're immune to bias, what was I thinking. Pot, kettle? 

And clearly, there is some conspiracy behind my comment, rather than the simple obvious explanation. That being you take money from people and review their products. Which you make a point of calling out when anybody else does it.

Not sure why you're playing dumb about the Echelon banner ads, your site was plastered with them last I checked. 



EchelonSnow said:


> Lol, record, meet broken. Yes, of course. Angry would ruin his journalistic integrity for a fucking banner ad subscription.


Come on guys, you aren't this amateur, are you? You know what conflict of interest means, right?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I don’t think he has had ads from then for about 4 - 5 months now but whatever, he also did say he didn’t like the rounds cause it was to squirrely for him. Granted that was cause they had the wrong base on the board with the true 3d not the lite 3d but he still called it out and he was running ads by them. If you have such a hard on for BA why don’t you take it out of this thread and make a new one and call him on everything you thing he does wrong and bla bla. Other wise I would like to keep talking about when I can see the new site and catalog to finalize what board I would like to get.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Additionally, there is evidence to suggest that ba tested the boards liked them and then worked out an advertising agreement. Regardless this is not the i hate war thread. It's the Whats echelons redesign look like thread w/info


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well I guess we know who fails at deductive reasoning, logic, and would rather put a tinfoil hat on their head and believe that they're the all knowing seer of peoples financials as well as the conspiracies behind the world. I really would love to see all this money companies are giving me to post good reviews of their products. Maybe I should check this magical Swiss bank account, oh no wait how about this one over here in the Caymans, crap maybe it's in a lock box buried near DIA along with the secret underground city!

Never once taken cash to review a product. All I do is extend an invite to companies with an outline of what they need to do to be involved, the most it costs them is time of me having product, and shipping to and from. AMAZING I know. 

Then again I'm still sticking to my theory you're just pissed off that some companies balls someone you idolize didn't get an invite or didn't get praise and you're butt hurt. It happens, they make a rectal cream to fix it. I suggest you have your idol slather it up.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

cav0011 said:


> Additionally, there is evidence to suggest that ba tested the boards liked them and then worked out an advertising agreement. Rapproacheds this is not the i hate war tmediab It's the Whats echelons redesign look like thread w/info


To be fair, based on the thread it is sort of both . Regardless, no review publication could exist under the utopian world JTG describes. Road and Track and car and driver come to mind.

One of the reasons I advertised with BA was I was convinced a review from him meant something. I had seen him eviscerate other products from whom he had gotten favors. In fact, our first conversation revolved around that topic, where I asked him to not hold back, because his reputation as an ass kicker was why I had approached him. He let me know he would not.

I don't advertise at the moment because, quite frankly, I haven't had the time. We kept the exact same banner ad up for a year, which wasn't effective, because I simply had too much to do this past year.

That said, I'll begin ads again soon, (ba, I know we haven't talked about that yet but we can at SIA). I am doing that precisely because I believe in his mission: zero compromise. He could easily charge for his approval, and some companies I think have tried, and he's told them to eat the whole bag of sausages. That's the sort of integrity that's missing from most sb media.

Catalog and Web are almost here. Cat will be linked to we'd or Thursday, website won't golive until next week.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*the whole reviewer ethic thing is circular and does nothing for you.*



BurtonAvenger said:


> Then again I'm still sticking to my theory you're just pissed off that some companies balls someone you idolize didn't get an invite or didn't get praise and you're butt hurt. It happens, they make a rectal cream to fix it. I suggest you have your idol slather it up.


All rhetoric aside this has to be closer to truth, yea maybe I'm a BA fanboi, but its for the same reasons as EchelonSnow.

Do I wish snowboarding companies would fill my house with free gear? Yes.

Have I done ANYTHING to accomplish that other than going snowboarding and waving my dick on the internet? No.

Stop being such jealous cunts, its so obvious, or keep doing it, you just look bad.

Sometimes I'm amazed that anyone involved in the professional side of the industry gives this forum any time whatsoever. We still suck NS off big time around here yet Vince all but disappeared after realizing the uphill battle of posts (from a well loved SB company) being challenged at every turn by every illiterate chucklehead in Kentucky who has an internet connection.

Luckily some of us ride alot so maybe its worth it for some to stick around.

fwiw this is not even aimed at jtg, I'm just really bored of this whole shtick, its boring semantical internet-vacuum BULLSHIT.

Yeezus.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

So are we still on track for the big reveal today?:dunno:


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

a4h Saint said:


> So are we still on track for the big reveal today?:dunno:


Yeah, their new board is going to be call “The Drone”. It will feature an Afghanistan school on the top sheet. And on the base you will see the school blown to bits and lot of dead innocent kids laying all around the destroyed school. And the drone will be flying off into a beautiful sunset. It will also feature the new camber “Friendly Fire”. You put down a toeside turn and the camber kicks in and you do a heelside turn. Fun for the entire family!


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

SilverSurfer said:


> Yeah, their new board is going to be call “The Drone”. It will feature an Afghanistan school on the top sheet. And on the base you will see the school blown to bits and lot of dead innocent kids laying all around the destroyed school. And the drone will be flying off into a beautiful sunset. It will also feature the new camber “Friendly Fire”. You put down a toeside turn and the camber kicks in and you do a heelside turn. Fun for the entire family!


I don’t know what your problem is but you have a real problem with bringing up stuff that doesn’t need to be. Maybe you belong to Westboro Church and you think you are doing the world a favor or something. Or in my case I think you just like to bring it up cause you have no class or morals.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

SilverSurfer said:


> Yeah, their new board is going to be call “The Drone”. It will feature an Afghanistan school on the top sheet. And on the base you will see the school blown to bits and lot of dead innocent kids laying all around the destroyed school. And the drone will be flying off into a beautiful sunset. It will also feature the new camber “Friendly Fire”. You put down a toeside turn and the camber kicks in and you do a heelside turn. Fun for the entire family!


Kindly go fuck yourself. Thank you!


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Maybe he is Brodie.....


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

SilverSurfer said:


> Yeah, their new board is going to be call “The Drone”. It will feature an Afghanistan school on the top sheet. And on the base you will see the school blown to bits and lot of dead innocent kids laying all around the destroyed school. And the drone will be flying off into a beautiful sunset. It will also feature the new camber “Friendly Fire”. You put down a toeside turn and the camber kicks in and you do a heelside turn. Fun for the entire family!


I would actually buy that board to stick it to morons like you.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

readimag said:


> I don’t know what your problem is but you have a real problem with bringing up stuff that doesn’t need to be. Maybe you belong to Westboro Church and you think you are doing the world a favor or something. Or in my case I think you just like to bring it up cause you have no class or morals.


I'm anti gun and war, not anti gay. So if you want to suck you boyfriends cock readimag, I say enjoy!


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

miplatt88 said:


> I would actually buy that board to stick it to morons like you.


I was just joking around about the graphics, but I guess there is a sicko segment of the population that finds that kind of stuff appealing.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Why are you anti-gun and anti-war? Maybe expressing your opinion articulately instead of in your inflammatory way it might serve your purpose. 
I'm also anti war and anti gun. However unlike you, I'm not enraged by any of this. I understand that violence is part of life. Im glad that America has military strength, without it we would be at the whim of tyrants.

Anyhow my point is expressing an opinion is one thing, having a goal is another, but just aimlessly making up things to get people upset serves no purpose but to further entrench everyone into the thoughts they already have.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

readimag said:


> I don’t know what your problem is but you have a real problem with bringing up stuff that doesn’t need to be. Maybe you belong to Westboro Church and you think you are doing the world a favor or something. Or in my case I think you just like to bring it up cause you have no class or morals.


I could think of a few arguably legitimate complaints about his post, but no class or morals doesn't really make sense here. It's quite the opposite of "immoral" to speak out against some of the things our drones have been doing. And I can't imagine what kind of mental gymnastics it takes to draw any parallels between the viewpoint expressed and the Westboro Church. Next time, I recommend sticking to the tried and tested derogatories such as "bleeding heart liberal", "crying hippie", or even "pussy". They're not all that original, but at least it will be coherent.

For what it's worth, to the guy who brought up WW2, everyone I have encountered who is against the recent wars and military industrial complex still do regard those who fought in WW2 as heroes. Most seem to understand that every war should be judged on its own merits, and it's not hard to make a case for intervention in WW2 - aside from certain individual atrocities. I would expect that anybody with mental facilities that exceed the sophistication of a vervet monkey agrees that any war should at least be rational, so how one can just be pro-war for the sake of it is confusing. It might be the case that with the number of undiagnosed concussions, that this is expecting too much, but I'm not sure. 

On one hand I'd discourage political discussions, because they're off topic and get emotional, and nobody is going to change anyone's mind here anyway. On the other hand, you have a snowboard company proudly using highly political theming, so what are you gonna do I guess.

I do question the wisdom in that approach from a business perspective though. It's not quite as bad as what the chick-fil-a guy or papa john did, but alienating half of your target market out the door doesn't seem prudent in a tough market like making snowboards. I don't know anything about that business though, so I could be way off on that.



cav0011 said:


> Why are you anti-gun and anti-war? Maybe expressing your opinion articulately instead of in your inflammatory way it might serve your purpose.


It won't. Let's be honest, nobody here gives a shit what the other thinks, so investing more than a sarcastic comment on a sensitive political topic is not a great use of time. 



EchelonSnow said:


> To be fair, based on the thread it is sort of both . Regardless, no review publication could exist under the utopian world JTG describes. Road and Track and car and driver come to mind.


This is mostly true (there are exceptions though, such as Consumer Reports) and it's really a big problem in the industry. I wish there were a better way, but I also don't really have any viable alternatives to this dysfunctional inbreeding situation that we call the review industry. And as you allude to in your post, the problem is not unique to snowboarding.

To be honest I'm kinda surprised my little comment caused BA's butt to hurt so much and caused the ensuing discussion because I thought it was pretty minor and didn't deserve much other than to be blown over. 

The irony is that he's kind of built a brand around calling out other publications for that exact thing. Like, this is the guy who made the satirical "Best Good Platinum Wood Test Award Pick" as a direct shot at the publications who have those "awards" because they seem to correlate highly with who is spending ad dollars and giving them product. Also the guy who called Snow Wolf fucking unhinged for taking his ball and going home when his conflict of interest was discussed during the whole neversummer hype team fiasco. 



BurtonAvenger said:


> Good Wood the battle for advertising dollars!





BurtonAvenger said:


> The more you pay to advertise in Transworld the more likely you are to win a Good Wood award.





BurtonAvenger said:


> Eh for 24g's you too can have a good wood award. Although for the much cheaper low price of 6g's you can win the Platinum Pick from snowboard mag.



And then the same guy gave a "Best Good Platinum Wood Test Award Pick" *to his website sponsor*. 










Winner!











Look, I'm not _really_ saying that you guys are making garbage boards that BA is getting paid loads of money to hype and therefore everything he writes about them is a lie. It was more of a good natured ribbing or heckling calling out the obvious thing here. I still think his reviews are more reliable than anywhere else I've seen and I still point other people there (though I wont bother reading the echelon reviews, but it's kind of moot, because I wouldn't buy one anyway).

I'm not 16, so I don't have an emotional attachment to my products, so don't worry, you didn't make fun of my snowboard and make me sad. I'm a proudly terrible snowboarder and already too old to ever get good enough to even get sponsored by the taco truck at the local resort, so I'm not butthurt about my dim prospects for being a pro. I don't take snowboarding, or the internet, or much else for that matter, too seriously.

You gotta laugh at yourself sometimes, and for Mr. "Because someone has to call it how they see it", it's definitely your turn. Lighten up.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SilverSurfer said:


> I'm anti gun and war, not anti gay. So if you want to suck you boyfriends cock readimag, I say enjoy!


It's been my experience that people who make broad, wide sweeping generalizations such as "I'm anti-gun and anti-war" simply aren't all that intelligent.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> It's been my experience that people who make broad, wide sweeping generalizations such as "I'm anti-gun and anti-war" simply aren't all that intelligent.


That's a very interesting broad, wide sweeping generalization you've made there. Please, tell us more about the data you've gathered regarding human intelligence.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jtg said:


> That's a very interesting broad, wide sweeping generalization you've made there. Please, tell us more about the data you've gathered regarding human intelligence.


LOL! 

:laugh:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Except all sarcastic remarks do is continue making more inflammatory remarks. Maybe once if instead of posting inflamatory statements you link and article to the damage drones are doing to the masses or some other informative article about issues. At the very least echelon sent a link to a charity that attempts to undue some of the residual damage that happens during war. Did you look at the charity posted? do you get involved in any way with groups that are working towards ending violence? are you involved in attempting to get the drone program shut down? 

If you are not doing anything to promote change, and would rather just sit behind a safe computer spouting about the evils of war and how horrible people involved in it must be then I think you need to put your pent up anger into useful action.

I'm fine with drones, the reason is that they save enough American lives that I feel the ends justify the means. Now does that mean I think we should blow up little kids and aimlessly kill civilians, not at all. 

In regards to the board with the drone on it, I took it as an artistic representation of how technology is taking away the human element to death and that when we use video games (drones) to kill real people it becomes too easy to disassociate with the carnage.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

jtg said:


> That's a very interesting broad, wide sweeping generalization you've made there. Please, tell us more about the data you've gathered regarding human intelligence.


That is really funny.:bowdown:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

drones seem a great idea til they are flying over our villages and cities, blowing up our kids. then, not so much


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

Our world is loud blind extremist vs loud blind extremist where the people with the critical thinking minds are told to stop being so indecisive, pick a side, or shut-up. When the middle roads do speak up they dance the dance of political correctness and try not to step on any toes to avoid fueling the rage even more generally resulting in an ending with no point or progress.
Please... no more.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Enough with the politics/gun/war opinion crap in this thread. There is an off-topic section, go find it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

a4h Saint said:


> Our world is loud blind extremist vs loud blind extremist where the people with the critical thinking minds are told to stop being so indecisive, pick a side, or shut-up.
> 
> Please... no more.


Yep. Pretty much the point I was trying to make. Being "anti-war" sounds great and in the perfect world everyone would feel that way. But, our world isn't perfect and warfare has been a part of human culture for as long as we have recorded history. If one is teadfastly anti-war, I would have to assume one would support standing aside as someone like Hitler or Kim Jong Un simply took over the world because no one was willing to go to war. The same with being anti-gun. That's like saying you're anti-hammer. A gun is just a tool, just like a hammer is just a tool. Both can potentially be used to kill. Now, if someone e wants to have an intelligent conversation about being against certain guns or types of guns, that's a different story.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Yep. Pretty much the point I was trying to make. Being "anti-war" sounds great and in the perfect world everyone would feel that way. But, our world isn't perfect and warfare has been a part of human culture for as long as we have recorded history. If one is teadfastly anti-war, I would have to assume one would support standing aside as someone like Hitler or Kim Jong Un simply took over the world because no one was willing to go to war. The same with being anti-gun. That's like saying you're anti-hammer. A gun is just a tool, just like a hammer is just a tool. Both can potentially be used to kill. Now, if someone e wants to have an intelligent conversation about being against certain guns or types of guns, that's a different story.


Agreed 100%


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

jtg said:


> To be honest I'm kinda surprised my little comment caused BA's butt to hurt so much and caused the ensuing discussion because I thought it was pretty minor and didn't deserve much other than to be blown over.


Oh please you wanted to bait the topic, you just didn't get the answer you wanted. Butt hurt? Nah more amused that it effects you so much that I can point out where you're wrong but as goes the Internet you have to try and be right. 



jtg said:


> The irony is that he's kind of built a brand around calling out other publications for that exact thing. Like, this is the guy who made the satirical "Best Good Platinum Wood Test Award Pick" as a direct shot at the publications who have those "awards" because they seem to correlate highly with who is spending ad dollars and giving them product. Also the guy who called Snow Wolf fucking unhinged for taking his ball and going home when his conflict of interest was discussed during the whole neversummer hype team fiasco.


Yeah The Best Good Platinum Wood Test Award Picks definitely pick on the big three, and rightfully so. Those awards are bought, plain and simple. 

Snow Wolf? We're still on this topic. I'm still not sure how I got blamed for the NS debacle as all I did was give Scott some feedback to help him and rather than take his lumps he just did the typical douche bag pussy thing and threw me under the bus. Somehow while I was in the middle of a boxing match unable to get on the Internet I single handily ruined whatever the fuck he was attempting. 






jtg said:


> And then the same guy gave a "Best Good Platinum Wood Test Award Pick" *to his website sponsor*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus how old is that screen shot? Because they haven't had an ad on the site for months. Hell that Kook Dodger t shirt ad was only ran for 2 months in the middle of the summer. 

Oh no I got the opportunity to go to a snowboard camp and film some riders where I ended up using the footage to make a Parks and Wreck webisode. I must be corrupt. Shit I guess Burton and Nokia sending me to the U.S. Open last year means Burton now owns my soul. 

Oh no a company won an award the first year we did them. 8 months before we signed any ad contract. Then for 2014 they didn't win anything because nothing changed. Once again logic being tossed out the window here. 




jtg said:


> Look, I'm not _really_ saying that you guys are making garbage boards that BA is getting paid loads of money to hype and therefore everything he writes about them is a lie. It was more of a good natured ribbing or heckling calling out the obvious thing here. I still think his reviews are more reliable than anywhere else I've seen and I still point other people there (though I wont bother reading the echelon reviews, but it's kind of moot, because I wouldn't buy one anyway).


No you're taking up some personal agenda for whatever reason, that's fine it's your choice to do that. I'd really like to see these checks for good reviews. No seriously I'm late on rent I'd really love to see some checks. 



jtg said:


> I'm not 16, so I don't have an emotional attachment to my products, so don't worry, you didn't make fun of my snowboard and make me sad. I'm a proudly terrible snowboarder and already too old to ever get good enough to even get sponsored by the taco truck at the local resort, so I'm not butthurt about my dim prospects for being a pro. I don't take snowboarding, or the internet, or much else for that matter, too seriously.


 Life is too short to take it seriously. But I'm guessing my use of reasoning really pissed you off because you keep wanting to come back for more with the left field conspiracies. 



jtg said:


> You gotta laugh at yourself sometimes, and for Mr. "Because someone has to call it how they see it", it's definitely your turn. Lighten up.


Oh I'm fine, I logically pointed out the problems with your arguments. I just called it exactly how I saw it with you. You obviously haven't been on the site in MONTHS to pull that screen shot. Or you need to clean out your cache. 

Now as for MagWave I finally saw it in person. Completely different than what I was expecting, it's going to be interesting to see how it rides.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Haha wow way to completely miss the point on every reply. Did you hit your head too, or am I just really bad at conveying it? Nobody is talking about any conspiracies. Forget it dude, just one of those guys who can dish it out but can't take it I guess. :yahoo:

To be clear, it's not personal, I don't have an issue with you or your site, I still give it more weight than I give the magazines, I agree their tests are shit and bought and paid for, I found your satirical award funny and clever, when friends ask me about boards, I tell them I don't know shit and instead give them a URL to your review. In other words, I still consider myself a fan of your site. 

And yeah the screenshot was taken in September judging by the timestamp. I was reading reviews there while researching my purchase, because it's my goto site for reviews  and Nivek recommends the Echelon Orion quite frequently, so I snapped a pic of the obvious funny thing. But it wasn't funny enough to bother making a thread about, so I forgot about it until now.

BTW, if you sit in a bathtub of ice, the swelling will go down :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

We're all in a conspiracy, I saw Jesse Ventura lurking the SIA tradeshow. I think you're making too much of a big deal out of it honestly. I can dish it and take it. I get shit on harder than most people on a daily basis. I believe the new hate comment is "I'm all that is wrong with the industry, the worst thing ever. I can't snowboard at all and should stop living off my moms trust fund while being like a trannie version of Perez Hilton." Oh and evidently my name is Evan and I live in Austria too. Not sure where that last one came from but it was more amusing than anything. 

Honestly I never wanted to do awards but companies large and small pointed out to me that someone needed to do something to change things. Hence that was born and going into the third year of it I'm tweaking a few more things because it's not where I want it to be.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

SilverSurfer said:


> Yeah, their new board is going to be call “The Drone”. It will feature an Afghanistan school on the top sheet. And on the base you will see the school blown to bits and lot of dead innocent kids laying all around the destroyed school. And the drone will be flying off into a beautiful sunset. It will also feature the new camber “Friendly Fire”. You put down a toeside turn and the camber kicks in and you do a heelside turn. Fun for the entire family!


thanks for the awesome idea! /sarcasm


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi guys. sorry this took a bit longer but SIA ass-kicked me into this week. 

https://www.cubby.com/pl/Echelon_2014_Catalogue.pdf/_dec1e4f4870c4cb8ba9a666e1fe9c341

That's the latest. I'll get more to you over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Mr_Orange (Dec 26, 2013)

Still not clear on what this magwave 3D is from ready the post.

Is the 'Magwave' aspect of it pretty much Magnetraction?

And the pentagam camber is a rocker/camber combo right? Is it more rocker heavy or camber heavy and how much rocker?


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Glad to see some bigger wides in there. Also interested to see more on the hoodie. 

You guys seem to actually be trying to push things and i hope your risk you are taking leads to success.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

Mr_Orange said:


> Is the 'Magwave' aspect of it pretty much Magnetraction?


Sorry; the tech section is getting worked on, but it is a 3D base where we have a longitudinal wave that creates a series of contacts along the length of our elevated edge tech. This solved our side-slip issues (really, an issue with all 3d bases, not just our previous one) when on hardpack and ice. The wave amplitude is very light; just about 1mm difference, but a little does a lot.

think of it as "vertical magnetraction"

i'll get drawings to you soon.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

From what I'm reading only the park decks have it? None of the beefier decks have magwave right? Bummer.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> From what I'm reading only the park decks have it? None of the beefier decks have magwave right? Bummer.


Not sure re beefier, but it is on the twin shapes but not the Asym (for now). The Team versions are very beefy, as far as "strong" and there are two magwave decks.

If you mean longer, then 157 is the longest. The tech is primarily for edge catch resistance on features, both natural and man-made, so it wouldn't be a benefit on free ride stuff.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

A few things. 
1. I think by beefier he means damp/stiffer. 
2. The team turbo lover is listed as pentacamber instead of triforce.
3. Thanks for the catalog, I look forward to seeing the website!


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Super stoked for the boards thanks for the peek can’t wait to try the new line up.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

> A few things.
> 1. I think by beefier he means damp/stiffer.
> 2. The team turbo lover is listed as pentacamber instead of triforce.
> 3. Thanks for the catalog, I look forward to seeing the website!


Thanks for the catch on 2. Actually, the stiffness profile is similar to all three decks; we went for an easy to understand mid-soft to middle road flex, and then beefed the response up on the team models. The idea was for there to be One overriding decision:what camber do you like? Everything else comes from that initial decision.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

One other thing, the catalog has normal and team in it but not the top end ones. Any chance of getting that info since sia is past?


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

cav0011 said:


> One other thing, the catalog has normal and team in it but not the top end ones. Any chance of getting that info since sia is past?


The reason that they're not there is because eric was working on those Until the last minute. He made a few small changes, which we need to test, which is why we didn't put them in the catalog. Over the next couple of months, will most likely be putting updates on facebook regarding the precision Boards. Since for both economic and environmental reasons we went fully digital on this year's catalogs, we will also be able to modify this catalog as it gets improved.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Great looking catalogue, would be handy to see the different camber profiles in it graphically though - everybody loves a good visual. :thumbsup:


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> Great looking catalogue, would be handy to see the different camber profiles in it graphically though - everybody loves a good visual. :thumbsup:


I think their pre-SIA catalogue had the visuals in them if they are still the same, which I imagine they would be. Very good looking catalogue, I liked the necro before, but I am really digging the straight black! When will these go on sale?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

EchelonSnow said:


> Thanks for the catch on 2. Actually, the stiffness profile is similar to all three decks; we went for an easy to understand mid-soft to middle road flex, and then beefed the response up on the team models. The idea was for there to be One overriding decision:what camber do you like? Everything else comes from that initial decision.


Yeah I was hoping for something more all-mtn free-style than all-mtn park, but we'll know when the reviews come out. The Overlord is calling my name that board is too good looking to pass up.

Seeing as I have a baby on the way perhaps that's what I need any way since my local hill is Bear


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

EchelonSnow said:


> I'll do you one better than stickers, how about 3m adhesive metal labels:? That is, 2.5 millimeter thick metal badges of our flag logo, in a very small size, as well as the large E Logo in a metal badge kind of like you'd see on a car? because I have a few hundred of those.I'll need to figure out how to get those to people.


Any updates changes going on with these boards? How 'bout them stickers:laugh:!?!? I've been keeping an eye on the interwebs for info, anyone spotted anything new?


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

Do you guys need any 'regular joe' testers?

Going up Apr 5 to Mammoth.

You guys are also the closes Snowboard co. to me in Pasadena.

You need to get the boards in some shop around here like sport chalet or even the small ones like billy board shop in montrose or ocean view sport shop.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, everyone! Been busy. Long time no chat, but remember that online "will my foot fit?" tool I talked about?

I whipped it up today:
Board Size Tool WIP

That's my test site, so not FULLY functional because I need to implement some math for changing the stance width - that's a tomorrow thing. But You select a board, a boot size, and independent stance angles and it shows you a visual representation of where your toes will be. Basically, if you're inside the dotted overage line with the foot outline, you're all set!

I may take into account Z-pos for the scaling factor as well (IE, binding height)bt that might be getting a bit too crazy.

Try it out, and let me know your thoughts! As far as I know, no one else has done this, and I have no idea why. Seems like a no-brainer, really, and it took just a couple hours to get the POC done.


BY THE WAY,
Preorders are up. There's been some sweeping changes at Echelon, all of them good, honestly. You can now have any graphic on any Platform we make --- even your own!
www.echelonboards.com


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

It seems way off. If you set it to size 8 on the 152 board, there is a massive gap. Size 8 should be much closer to the edges than that. The scaling seems way off or something.

It's handy though - I would use it for checking the opposite. My size 7 feet don't work well on many normal width boards (including the ones in your list). I was thinking about a generic way to make something similar and letting the user supply the dimensions.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm intrigued by up and coming companies, but I'll be honest, your vague descriptions of camber profiles leave me scratching my head and no understanding your board descriptions at all.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

jtg said:


> It seems way off. If you set it to size 8 on the 152 board, there is a massive gap. Size 8 should be much closer to the edges than that. The scaling seems way off or something.
> 
> It's handy though - I would use it for checking the opposite. My size 7 feet don't work well on many normal width boards (including the ones in your list). I was thinking about a generic way to make something similar and letting the user supply the dimensions.


I'll check the scaling on the small sizes, but it's based on the foot length in inches, not the boot so much. Still will look.

And yeah, I am going to implement a "precision" mode so you can supply foot length in CM, boot contact patch, and overall boot length in CM. A lot of people just want to know roughly if it will fit, but the original idea was to get it precise. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I'm intrigued by up and coming companies, but I'll be honest, your vague descriptions of camber profiles leave me scratching my head and no understanding your board descriptions at all.


I'll do my best to improve them. Cambers are crazy now. It was easier when it was just "traditional, reverse, and flat"

You can think of them that way really. Turbolover: Traditional; Overlord: Flat-rise; Necromancer: Reverse.

Not QUITE that simple, because there's elements of all three main types in every board, but "overall" they still fit those categories.


----------

